# Ontinyent or surrounding area



## Michellepost (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi, I am currently in the process of buying a house in Ontinyent and would like to start engaging with people who are already living in Ontinyent or the surrounding area. I have loads of questions "apologies in advance". Michelle


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Michellepost said:


> Hi, I am currently in the process of buying a house in Ontinyent and would like to start engaging with people who are already living in Ontinyent or the surrounding area. I have loads of questions "apologies in advance". Michelle


Hi :welcome:


Whereabouts are you buying? Tell us a little about yourself - are you retired, have children, need work etc. etc.


Feel free to ask away and I'll answer any questions that I can. My wife, family and myself have lived here now for 10 years, speak the language(s) fluently - at least my wife does and are (we think) totally integrated.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Hi :welcome:
> 
> 
> Whereabouts are you buying? Tell us a little about yourself - are you retired, have children, need work etc. etc.
> ...


Whats it generally like as an area to live in? Sorry Michelle but just curious.


----------



## dpeastham (Apr 10, 2016)

hi we moved to Ontinyent in April this year not sure if we can give you any helpful tips as we are very much novices to the area and to spain but loving every minute of it also very much novices to this site but if we can help in anyway if you know how to get in contact please do


----------



## Michellepost (Jun 15, 2016)

I am purchasing a property c.2 miles outside Ontinyent, hoping to exchange in the next couple of weeks, and be in to enjoy some summer sun late July / August. I am retiring next year having worked most of my adult life, so cannot wait and counting the days down.... I will be moving to the area on my own but have two grown up children and 3 grandchildren who I am hoping will visit very often throughout the year. Although my intention is to return to the UK often as I am sure I will miss the little ones. I would like to know where to go to buy traditional Spanish furniture and to buy pool / outside dining furniture, recommended websites etc as I am struggling to find anything at reasonable prices. 
When I have moved across I would also like to partner someone to learn Spanish ( they to learn English ) and would welcome the opportunity of doing some voluntary work to again learn Spanish and embed myself in the community. Michelle


----------



## Michellepost (Jun 15, 2016)

Its really good to read that you are enjoying your new home and area. Makes me even more excited about my move. I also want to learn about the area, culture, history and of course learn the language. Have you joined any groups to learn Spanish?


----------

